

Interviews with Average Programmers - skorks
http://blogs.citytechinc.com/sanderson/?p=290

======
J3L2404
'These books are demotivational since after a while I start to think that
everyone except me got their start coding assembly on a PDP-10 that they built
themselves over the weekend when they were five years old.' Awesome.

------
dnsworks
Was this an attempt at humor?

~~~
jsean
Since it's tagged as "Humor", yes I'd say this is an attempt at humor. Also a
good one at that too. I enjoyed it.

